# Hello!



## chinsxoxo (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello.

I am new to the Forum and to mouse breeding.

I have two mice at the moment named Ricotta and Fontina. 
Fontina is very sweet and gentle however she is also VERY greedy 
Ricotta is very confident and inquisitive with no one ever getting past without an inspection.

Ricotta is a tan and Fontina is a pied agouti.

I am in NZ and am looking for other breeders! I am trying to find some good breeding stock and everyone seems to be vanishing. I want to improve our standards as healthy, nicely coloured mice are sparse as well as responsible breeders.

If anyone here is from NZ PLEASE tell me.

Thanks and can't wait to learn!
Chinsxoxo


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

sounds like a challenge.good luck.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, and good luck with your quest!


----------

